# Compiler avec Terminal



## Nûmenor (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Voilà:







Et voilà:






Pouvez vous m'aider résoudre ce problème, il paraît que Terminal trouve pas le gcc. J'ai essayé de réinstaller les Xcode Tools, ça n'a rien résolu.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (19 Novembre 2010)

Comment as-tu installé g++ ? Vérifie que tes includes standards sont bien dans /usr/include. Mais de toutes les façons il est fortement recommandé, pour ne pas dire obligatoire, d'installer le compilo compris dans les outils de dév d'Apple. Et l'installation de Xcode comprend celle de gcc.


----------

